# Spray-Grade AMS as a Lawn Fert?



## sirvictory444 (Mar 13, 2021)

My local supply has 51 lb bags of "Spray-Grade" Ammonium Sulfate for $10. The back says 99% purity. To be mixed with water for herbicide applications.
The granuals are very fine, but I've seen products the same size before.
The store marketed it as 21-0-0 fertilizer, which is or course the nitrogen makeup, but nowhere on the bag does the manufacturer say anything about using it that way.

*So is AMS always just AMS, or could this be in some molecular makeup that's not usable as a spreader lawn fertilizer?*


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You can use that as lawn fertilizer. It works really well when used as a sprayed spoon feeding application. Water in if using more than 0.15 lbs N/M to prevent leaf burn.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

For $10??!?!?! I'd buy one to use in any/all spray applications. Notice how they label it an adjuvant, which it can act as in solution.

I'm guessing this is an Ag/Feed store?


----------



## sirvictory444 (Mar 13, 2021)

Can I use it in a Broadcast Spreader?
I have a 2 gallon sprayer and all sorts of teejet nozzles, but the amount of water required would take more than a dozen fill ups.

And yeah, $10. Urea 50lb was $18.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If it's spray-grade it's too fine to go through a spreader, at least not evenly/consistently. I could be wrong though.


----------



## sirvictory444 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have done it but it doesnt flow real well through a spreader. A Scott's Whizz gives you more control, but you have a pretty big lawn so that might be prohibitive.


----------

